
Show HN: An app for chatting with people nearby, even offline, on an airplane - zssz
https://berkanan.chat
======
zssz
Hey HN, solo founder and maker here.

I designed Berkanan app to be a general-purpose messaging app that you can use
to connect with nearby users, be it your contacts or new friends. I think it's
most useful at festivals, airplanes, or in emergency situations when there is
no Wi-Fi or cellular connectivity.

The idea isn't something new. The most notable competitor is probably
FireChat. However, in my opinion, FireChat is too complicated, is centralized,
requires you to register for an account, and, most notably, appears to be
abandoned by its developer.

The app is free and contains a non-consumable in-app purchase which allows you
to customize your profile, like your name or photo. Don't hesitate to contact
me if you want a promo code for this IAP! I have 100 of them.

If you have questions or feedback then share. I'm here and try to answer them.
Thanks!

~~~
Raj7k
The link is not opening.

~~~
zssz
Here it is: [https://berkanan.chat](https://berkanan.chat)

------
mingodad
I thought before of doing something like this but did not manage to seat and
do it.

The one that I imagine is a simple web server on a rooted android where we can
create a hotspot and change the dns to serve something like a.com locally (the
reason to have [hostname].com is to make easy for people around to connect and
load the offline webapp) then people connect to it and can see postings from
others and post too, because it's a offline capable webapp everyone will have
all data even after disconnected.

That is a thing that I miss when going to meetups to easy share info with
others locally.

------
Raj7k
This really sound interesting. I should try this.

